# Tv And Fifth Wheel Pairing (Advice Needed)



## rgrant78 (May 18, 2008)

Hello All

My wife and I have owned a 2007 21rs since new. We have enjoyed many wonderful trips until this past weekend when both bed support rails decided to collapse while we were sleeping. Needless to say we had a fun time lifting the bed slide and returning it to its slid in position) The trailer is currently at the dealer to find out why the support beams will no longer stay connected at the top. My wife now is talking about a trade as she doesn't really want to sleep in that bed ever again. We looked at some new sydney fifthwheels and like the 325FRE. Our salesman says that our truck can pull this fifthwheel but I know that they will say anything to get a sale. I have never towed a fifth wheel but have been told it is better to tow a 30 foot FW than a 30 foot TT. Expert advice is needed on our TV pairing to this possible FW.

Current Truck is 2006 Ford f250 Crewcab, King Ranch, 4x4, 6.0 diesel motor
Proposed FW is 2010 Outback Sydney 325FRE.

Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks

Ryan


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Towing capacity wise you should be fine. Your TV can pull up to a 15,400 lb 5th wheel. From the Outback site, it says the shipping weight of the FRE is 10,300 with a cargo carrying capacity of 1700 lbs, so your gross should be 12,000, well within your towing capacity. People do say the the fivers tow better, no sway, but some say that bumper pulls park easier. Others says fivers park easier. I think it is just up the the individual on what their preference is. This is going to be a much bigger load than you are pulling with the 21RS, which grosses out at 7500 lbs, but the TV should be up for it. Good luck and let us know what you get.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Great choice of trailer...I tow with a GMC 2500HD and it all works great.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Bob in Virginia said:


> Towing capacity wise you should be fine. Your TV can pull up to a 15,400 lb 5th wheel. From the Outback site, it says the shipping weight of the FRE is 10,300 with a cargo carrying capacity of 1700 lbs, so your gross should be 12,000, well within your towing capacity. People do say the the fivers tow better, no sway, but some say that bumper pulls park easier. Others says fivers park easier. I think it is just up the the individual on what their preference is. This is going to be a much bigger load than you are pulling with the 21RS, which grosses out at 7500 lbs, but the TV should be up for it. Good luck and let us know what you get.


I would say the two different rigs park "differently", not necessarily better. The TT reacts more quickly to steering adjustments, so you have to turn the wheel a bit less than making the same correction in a 5'er. You just need to get used to the difference. Another plus for the 5'er is the extra storage space afforded by the basement.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## rgrant78 (May 18, 2008)

Len

The replacement trailers we are looking at are close to 36 feet long (a lot to tow behind a truck) Do you know how much trailer is actually behind your truck while towing (since part of it is above the truck bed)?

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## Grover (Jul 19, 2010)

You do not state which transmission you have. If you have a stick, your tow capacity is less due to the limits of the clutch. I will assume you have the automatic.

I have a 2010 325FRE that I tow behind a 1996 F350. It is a great FW and it tows very well. We just spent 27 days on the road in the Pacific Northwest. No problems with roads and the FW tracks nice. If you have not towed a FW before, be aware the FW will "cheat" to the inside on corners. Just swing wide every time until you learn how it tracks. After almost 3,000 mile this trip, we love it for more than the floor plan and conveniences.

You will enjoy the 325FRE and the F250 will handle it nicely.


----------



## rgrant78 (May 18, 2008)

oops forgot, its an automatic transmission.


----------



## rgrant78 (May 18, 2008)

On a side note. Our local dealer has the 2011 325fre priced at 40000. I see online that Holman is offering the same unit for 29900. How is that possible. Such a price difference. I would think it worth it to drive to ohio for that kind of savings.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

rgrant78 said:


> On a side note. Our local dealer has the 2011 325fre priced at 40000. I see online that Holman is offering the same unit for 29900. How is that possible. Such a price difference. I would think it worth it to drive to ohio for that kind of savings.


You won't pay $40,000 from your local dealer either.

The wholesalers sell at the low prices because they don't pay freight on their units. They also don't use MSRP as a starting point, because, in most cases, they don't take trades.

They list their prices lower from the start, but you should be able to get close to the wholesalers, when figuring in your time away from work, fuel, wear and tear on your vehicle, etc. Plus, don't forget that they hardly ever have to service anything they sell, since most of their buyers are not local to them.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

We have a 329fbh and love it. Granted it is not the highest quality out there but OK for its price point. We have had no major issues. Our dealer was asking 39900 on "sale" for ours. I found one online for 30000, which I would have had to drive 400 miles to get. I paid local dealer $31000 plus they paid off my trade. I had to be firm though. 
You will be OK with your TV.
Good luck.
Steve


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

rgrant78 said:


> On a side note. Our local dealer has the 2011 325fre priced at 40000. I see online that Holman is offering the same unit for 29900. How is that possible. Such a price difference. I would think it worth it to drive to ohio for that kind of savings.


We bought out OB from Holman and were very satisfied. Our local dealer would not budge on the price. If they are willing to negotiate and get close, I'd buy local, but I haven't had a lot of sucess and therefore have bought 2 RV's from wholesalers. Holman was the good experience.....


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I am not at home right now but off hand I would say about 32 ft. The trailer is 36 ft 4 in from pin to rear bumper and I would guess about 4 ft of that is from the pin to the back of the truck. Measure the distance from where your axle is to the back bumper and deduct that from the 36-4 and it should be close...

By the way... I paid 27,800 from Pete's RV for my 2010 in April 2010. Towed it on an extended 8 week vacation last summer and then down to Texas and AZ last winter without a stitch of trouble...

Len


----------



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

You would really enjoy the way your '06 250 pulls that 325 FRE. We had that exact same setup for more than a year and it pulled excellent. If its a short bed, be sure and get a slider hitch. But if you're wondering if that is too much camper for that truck, its not. Being a mid profile, and a very aerodynamic mid profile at that, there's really not too much wind drag. The 6.0 is powerful and stout, and a good transmission to go with that, i'd be willing to bet you would enjoy the tow. Only reason I switched to the 350 DWR is because I came across a good one and had the opportunity to sell my 250. Good luck and hope it works out.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have the 325FRE.... OMG. I also have a truck much like yours, a little beefer, but same engine and pretty much the same drive train. I have the FX4 off road suspension and the pin drops my bumper about 1 to 1 1/2 inches. It is a nice ride and my truck is bone stock.

If you have the 6' bed then you would want to go with a sliding hitch. I have an 8' foot bed and I think I can swing about 200 degrees.

You have the truck for it! And what you have been told is correct about towing. I had a 31RQS for about 5 years. So i am familiar with long TT towing. Night and day. You feel the weight, but what you don't get is that "lively" feel from the rear end.

If you go the way of the 325FRE, I can guarrantee you're going to love it.

Eric


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

In addition, traditionally trade in value at a dealership is a sobering thing. If you have the time (Mine went very quick) look into a private sale utilizing Craigslist or other medium to sell your older unit. Outbackers.com has a for sale forum where you can post it as well. You'll get a better price for it and it will help to pay off what you have left (if anything) or give you a sizable down payment on the 325FRE.

I got a very good deal from Cold Springs RV here in NH. If you are not local to Holman or Lakeshore RV (or the like) and you do have warranty issues come up, dealers in many cases don't give favorable treatment to units not purchased at thier dealership. There are those that do, but there have been many discussions about ending up at the bottom of the list for service for units bought elsewhere.

What ever you decide to do, good luck, and you have made a good choice.

Eric


----------

